# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Heute - Freitag - Nachmmittag Gaisberg oder so?

## noox

Is zufällig irgendjemand heute Nachmittag/Abend in Salzburg am Bike unterwegs?

----------


## downKill

kommt drauf an was du vorhast =)

----------


## noox

du hast keinen freerider, oder? Eigentlich wollte ich schon eher mit dem bike rauffahren. Roberto ist eventuell auch dabei. Unter Umständen könnt ma aber Shutteln auch - wenn du auch ein Auto hast..

----------

